# S13 conversion



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody knew where i could get a nice relatively cheap s13 conversion. Instead of ebay.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Yea they have this one place somewhere but they have LOTS of cheap stuff pretty much evrybody puts what they sell on there! i believe its called the "Internet" great place check it out sumtime jk i jus had to say that


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cheap = probably fake and low quality.. go ebay!!

go to www.jspec.com or you can contact night on these forums. i'm sure he can get you the parts you need


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

night has the cheapest prices ive seen so far buttttttt....you might wanna check ebay. if you get it peiece by piece it might save you some money. but if you want a pretty good quality thing check out www.night7racing.com
look at nissan 240sx - used parts ....or you can send him a PM

hey night if you see this can you just tell me : are your headlights projector headlights or not? cause some s13's have those things over the lights...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

these are some of the headlights he has





















And some of the fenders and hoods for that conversion



















I got a pic of the bumpers somewhere but I can't seem to find it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i want to do a coupe with a huge widebody ass-end, with the R32 front end conversion. then Opium can do the RHD conversion for me and drop in an RB20 and i'll have a skyline look-a-like. any one else notice how the coupe's body is shaped the same as the R32?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahahahaha :showpics:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

haha...wish i could afford to do that. that'd be one hell of a project and looking from the front you wouldnt know the difference. hell, a lot of people wouldnt know the difference anyways.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> haha...wish i could afford to do that. that'd be one hell of a project and looking from the front you wouldnt know the difference. hell, a lot of people wouldnt know the difference anyways.


i plan on doin r32 front end, 180sx rear with 240hatch. take out the shit that says '240sx' replace it with 180. drop in rb20 blah balh blah, then ill have a r32 type m sx, or a 240gtst, or a oneline, or whatever the fuck you wanna call it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd still call it a 240sx. I still call mine a 240sx and its RHD. It was born a 240sx, and it will die a 240sx. I don't think cars should undergo a badging identity crisis. It makes them go crazy. :hal:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

that's your opinion, the reason why i say something like 240gtst is to tell the person what it is. when they see gtst, they think rb20. that's if they know what a gtst is. same with oneline, etc. :hal:

but yes, it's still a 240


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

240 with a hell of a lot of work done to it is what it amounts to...

cause no matter how much fabbing you do, theres still gonna be something thats american spec about it...

hey thanks opium...if i ever do get it from him ill just make sure i specify the projectors cause one headlight was and one wasnt in those 2 pics


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No problem. Email me if you want more pics of something specific, and I'll take a shot of it when I'm down there the next time.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> haha...wish i could afford to do that. that'd be one hell of a project and looking from the front you wouldnt know the difference. hell, a lot of people wouldnt know the difference anyways.



Wait?? You were serious?? I thought you were just joking . I just re-read that and was like wtf? I could have sworn you were joking... especially with the RB part.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nah, if i loads of money, i would do that. i think it would be a kick ass project. you could have the looks and the power of the R32, without the hassle of getting a real one. hell, i might keep it LHD and use an RB25 instead tho. not that any of that matters since i'm broke and cant afford to. oh well. someday.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> cheap = probably fake and low quality.. go ebay!!
> 
> go to www.jspec.com or you can contact night on these forums. i'm sure he can get you the parts you need


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

I love the widebody 240sx kits from Jacquemonde. Pricey but very nice. Their customer service is shit though. I've sent them a couple of emails about the kit and didn't even get a response back. Doesn't really make me want to do business with them.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think they're absolutely hideous


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i think they're absolutely hideous


BIG time


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i agree. that shit is nasty.


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i agree. that shit is nasty.


how can you not like those front fenders?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

how can you? it doesnt even look like an S13 anymore.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have to say i am not a fan of the wide body but a nice sil-80 they take my breath away..haha. I saw this nice one the other day. http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/416505/1


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> how can you? it doesnt even look like an S13 anymore.


i dunno - i guess i just like that widebody look - a little more junk in the trunk, you know 
What about the Yashio factory kit?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yashio looks pretty nice.. if it wasn't so pink 

i like msports on a 180sx the best 

wow..that is one clean sil-80


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Do you guys have an idea about the diffuculty of the install? Is it almost bolt on?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> I have to say i am not a fan of the wide body but a nice sil-80 they take my breath away..haha. I saw this nice one the other day. http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/416505/1


How'd you find my car!!! I wish....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blk240sxgp said:


> Do you guys have an idea about the diffuculty of the install? Is it almost bolt on?


http://sr20.hybrids.jp/installations/silvia_front/
here you go


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> http://sr20.hybrids.jp/installations/silvia_front/
> here you go


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yashio factory is nice, but too damn expensive. the whole kit needs to be bought together otherwise parts wont line up. it totals out to like 2500 or 3000 or somewhere around there. not worth it to me.


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> yashio factory is nice, but too damn expensive. the whole kit needs to be bought together otherwise parts wont line up. it totals out to like 2500 or 3000 or somewhere around there. not worth it to me.


Yeah, pretty pricey. Wonder if you could get away with doing the front fenders and do the rest of the car with another kit. I wish I could find a nice widebody s13 kit - I mean for under 3 grand.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you kids make me laugh looking at body kits all day 

why don't you all look at something worth looking at. You want something to drool over??? I'll give you something to drool over...

http://sr20.hybrids.jp/van/reference/


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> you kids make me laugh looking at body kits all day
> 
> why don't you all look at something worth looking at. You want something to drool over??? I'll give you something to drool over...
> 
> http://sr20.hybrids.jp/van/reference/


If you're gonna be fast, you might as well look good doing it :thumbup:


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

winter_sean said:


> If you're gonna be fast, you might as well look good doing it :thumbup:


yeah right, most of the times, it's just looking good trying to be fast. :thumbdwn:


----------

